# Not going to Donny now - Aylesbury CID instead



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Because my 15 year old son was beaten up and robbed at 10:25 last night in Beaconsfield High Street while waiting for his Mum to pick him up, by a gang of 7 older scumbags. They took his wallet but decided to beat him up anyway - and then came back and kicked him to the ground again

He got home from hospital with his mum at 5:30am, and we have to go to get the Police evidence photos taken tomorrow. They think they have caught 4 of them and they are being interviewed this afternoon. He's got a massive black eye, sutures inside his mouth and has to go back on monday for them to check out a suspected fractured jaw.

Bastards


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob - cheers for the call mate 

As I said on the phone, I truly hope they catch the other 3 too and make sure that justice prevails - hopefully they're all over 18 and get banged up with some real nasty bastards :evil:

Gutted for you for both reasons. Hope all mends well and see you soon


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

sorry to hear about you lad :x been thier with my son a few years backso i know what your going through, hope they get sent down for the attack or better still it happens to them one night :wink:


----------



## jog (Oct 13, 2003)

Rob,
I hope your boy gets over this soon. These shites should be banged up. I supose the only good thing is that you have him home and not in a more serious condition in hospital. With the current knife crimes occuring at the moment, I supose you are lucky to have him home at all. :? 
Mark


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Truly saddened to hear this

I hope he's ok mentally as well as physically.

10 years of failing education, no corporal punishment and the free for all welfare state seems to be taking it's toll :?


----------



## Dotti (Mar 9, 2003)

That is awful news to read about someones son on here. Sorry to hear about your son Rob and sincerely hope he gets better soon and he isn't traumertised by what happened imminently.


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear this Rob, I bet you would like to get hold of the little scroats yourself and give them a fucking good hiding (que the self righteous 'that makes you just as bad as them' mob incoming), I've got a 14year old daughter and i'd hate to feel what your feeling now


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

digimeisTTer said:


> Truly saddened to hear this
> 
> I hope he's ok mentally as well as physically.
> 
> 10 years of failing education, no corporal punishment and the free for all welfare state seems to be taking it's toll :?


Says it all really. Hope your son recovers without any long term physical or psychological damage.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks - the 4 they caught were interviewed today, said 'no comment' so are out on bail which he isn't happy about - that said, he'd never seen them before.
The Police have 3 witnesses now, and will be doing a video identity thing in the next few weeks - and Mark yes, they did threaten to stab him - so in a way we are lucky he is here and with wounds that will heal. He's pretty philosophic - wrong place wrong time - but I will make sure he gets counselling, this has dragged back a bunch of bad memories from my childhood too I had forgotten about.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Rob, I'm so sorry to hear this mate - I cannot begin to feel what you must be going through at the moment but I can guess. I know I probably can't help in anyway but if there is a way then please give me a shout.

Graham


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Sorry to read this.

I hope you all recover and get over this as soon as possible.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Rob, that's really shocking mate! I used to go out in Beaconsfield when I was a teenager. Hope he recovers soon and the bastards get what they deserve.


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Sorry to hear this Rob, Beaconsfield is only a few miles down the road from me too.

Anyway, I do hope that the b4stards who done this get banged up for a nice long time, let us know what happens


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Will do - I just hope they got the right ones and can get them banged up. They have DNA etc and hopefully CCTV - they will be doing a Video identity thing with C and the 3 witnesses (they have another one) - I just feel like me, a few mates and some baseball bats could sort things.

Back to Wexham Park tomorrow to get his jaw checked out - hope its ok as he would be well pissed off on Soup for a month


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

R6B TT said:


> Will do - I just hope they got the right ones and can get them banged up. They have DNA etc and hopefully CCTV - they will be doing a Video identity thing with C and the 3 witnesses (they have another one) - I just feel like me, a few mates and some baseball bats could sort things.
> 
> Back to Wexham Park tomorrow to get his jaw checked out - hope its ok as he would be well pissed off on Soup for a month


Then the kids parents you have beaten up get some mates and pay you or your friends a visit and it escalation until someone dies, or maybe all are of you are killed.

Let the police sort it out.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Toshiba said:


> R6B TT said:
> 
> 
> > Will do - I just hope they got the right ones and can get them banged up. They have DNA etc and hopefully CCTV - they will be doing a Video identity thing with C and the 3 witnesses (they have another one) - I just feel like me, a few mates and some baseball bats could sort things.
> ...


I sincerely hope they will - the officers involved didn't seem to have a great deal of hope in the justice system :?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Back to hospital today - they confirmed his jaw is fractured but it should mend on its own, but weekly trips to Slough for the next 4 - 6 weeks.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well sometimes these scum pick on the wrong person

http://www.stupidvideos.us/video.aspx/IDp~1324/Gypsies vs boxer fight/Fight videos/

:twisted:


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Rob

sorry to hear about the agro, I hope the scum get what they deserve :evil:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Rob,

Sorry to hear about this. Far too many scum in every town nowadays.

Hope your son gets better soon.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks all - he's read the good wishes on here.

He's mending nicely - the cut with stitches inside his lip is healing, the swelling in his eye is going down but still very colourful. Main problem is the crack in his jaw which means he can only eat soft foods and we're running out of ideas - and going back to Slough to see the specialist every week.

In himself, he's doing remarkably well. Took himself out to the village shop yesterday, and I've just dropped him in town (ok right outside the restaurant :wink: ) where he is meeting friends for a birthday dinner. And he will be picked up in the same place in a couple of hours :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Any news on the scum bags that were arrested?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Major Audi Parts Guru said:


> Any news on the scum bags that were arrested?


They weren't sayin nuffin Paul (quote from Detective)

So they are out on bail until September.

They are doing the DNA and evidence stuff with Chris's clothing and swabs, checking CCTV hopefully, there should be a Video Identity parade in the next 2 weeks. The Officers who helped Chris at the scene were great, I hope the Detectives stick with it.

We did email a thank you note to the Officers on the night, which made its way up to the Divisional Commander - who responded! Apparently the Police don't get many thank you letters, he was very pleased to see it so hopefully we can keep the focus up. I just want the bastards locked up and preferably castrated too. Apparently when 2 of them came back and karate kicked him in the head in the second attack they called him a 'pussy' :evil:


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

oh my god rob just caught this thread

I would feel dreadful, and very angry at the same time (like you are) :evil:

Glad he is on the road to recovery, 

keep us updated

andy


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

DXN said:


> oh my god rob just caught this thread
> 
> I would feel dreadful, and very angry at the same time (like you are) :evil:
> 
> ...


Ditto. Really sorry to hear this Rob. 'kin low lives. :x

Coincidentally our plumber didn't show up this week. Transpires that he was walking along Chipping Sodbury high st at weekend, passed two hoodie-types then woke up in hospital. Was 'happy slapped' with an iron bar! Fractured eye socket and 20 stitches. Local fuzz are taking this seriously and are examining CCTV footage and rounding up suspects. Problem is that Martin plumber can't remember anything.

Without dragging out the infamous SRLM (Self Righteous Lynch Mob), is seems that there is no deterant or consequence for these scum.


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Rob - just read this and am shocked.

As for who the pussy is in this instance my vote goes for each one of the seven who decided to pick on one guy.

Total and utter scum.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

Sorry to hear this mate and I have an ally baseball bat give us a shout, some little fuckers need a good kicking


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Rob - my sentiments entirely. He saw two of his assailants in McDonalds on Saturday which was upsetting for him, but at least we know he'll recognise them - the Police are apparently preparing the Video Parade this week, but we don't know if they have the right guys, so have suggested the Detective nips down to McDs and gets the CCTV tapes from 5 - 6 on saturday.

Hospital have now changed the diagnosis from a cracked jaw to a displaced fracture - which they don't want to operate on as it would mean cutting in front of his ear and going through a main salivary gland which also has all the nerves in for that side so there would be a risk of paralysis :-/. We've been warned that the break is also close to the growth centre, so that may be disrupted and he could finish up lopsided as a growing lad. Just better hope he doesn't have a growth spurt before it heals.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

It's quite shocking that you have to tell the Police to go and get the CCTV. I remember when we were burgled (not quite the same, I know), and our credit cards and cheque books were stolen, one the cheques was used in the local Shell station. The Policeman looked at me like 'what are you telling me for?' It's a Petrol Station, you twat, they'll have CCTV!! I wouldn't have minded so much, but they made an arrest based on the CCTV evidence which I had to prompt them to go and get!!

Beggars belief, doesn't it?


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

> The Policeman looked at me like 'what are you telling me for?'


Maybe he may have thought of that already and that you was telling him how to do his job :? Victims are sometimes twats too


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Granted, but not on this occasion!! :wink:


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

phodge said:


> It's quite shocking that you have to tell the Police to go and get the CCTV. I remember when we were burgled (not quite the same, I know), and our credit cards and cheque books were stolen, one the cheques was used in the local Shell station. The Policeman looked at me like 'what are you telling me for?' It's a Petrol Station, you twat, they'll have CCTV!! I wouldn't have minded so much, but they made an arrest based on the CCTV evidence which I had to prompt them to go and get!!
> 
> Beggars belief, doesn't it?


No Penny, the Police weren't aware that he had seen the scrotes again - and they've just handed the case back to Burnham from Wycombe because the incident was Beaconsfield. So no blame for our boys in blue on this occasion - in fact the Officers on the night were bloody fantastic!


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Bloody hell - Hope he's back on his feet soon.

Cheers

James


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

coupe-sport said:


> Bloody hell - Hope he's back on his feet soon.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> James


He is back on his feet thanks, was a bit shaken up seeing them again on saturday but at least we know he recognises them - only thing is we have no idea if they have the right ones or not yet :?

The thing is, they've been arrested but not charged yet, if they bumped into him (he spent his time in McDs effectively hiding from them) and they followed through on the stabbing threat .... doesn't bear thinking about.

Police threats of prosecution for Witness intimidation is no fucking use at all if I don't have my son any more


----------



## JNmercury00 (May 22, 2007)

how can you stay so calm? if i was in your shoes and i saw the people that did that to my son i would have put them in a coma. the fact that they are walking around would be enough for me.

all the best and hope your son recovers well!


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

We spoke to the Detective today - they don't have enough evidence to take them to court - a partial fingerprint from the beer bottle they hit him with, some fibres and an identity video thing done last week - he was beaten up in June FFS. Apart from being a bit slow they have done a thorough job though and he is fine physically but still mentally scarred, so he will get counselling.

The gang are on bail again for robbing someone on a train.

The Detective sounded really pissed off - he said I'll get them one day, he is 100% its them.

Now: Baseball bat if I can find the f*ckers


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Rob, that absolutely sucks.

I bet you're fuming aren't you?


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Rob, that absolutely sucks.
> 
> I bet you're fuming aren't you?


Yep. 5 witnesses (one of whom refused to do the video), and they still don't have enough evidence to get to court. And these feckers are out on the streets still beating up and robbing people.

The Police did a good job (apart from taking so long to get the Identity set up, and also not taking the pictures when they arrested them - so they were wearing different clothes in the video), but the CCTV is not good enough quality and the witnesses couldn't pick all the cnuts out from the video. And there weren't enough 'points' on the fingerprint to hold up in court.


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

There are people who can sort this out for you so im told. :roll: Might cost a few quid but worth it :wink:


----------



## fishface (Nov 25, 2006)

Rob

If you are from the Bucks area, my wife is the South Bucks Head Injury Specialist Coordinator for the NHS. If you need any help or advice she might be able to assist you, Just PM me if you feel the need.

Regards

Peter


----------



## Lock_Stock (May 22, 2007)

R6B TT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Rob, that absolutely sucks.
> ...


What about your sons evidence. If he can identify them what more evidence do they need to go to court? Surely with a confident identification from your son and the circumstancial evidence this should be enough to have a chance of prosecution. I know the CPS won't want to take on the case unless they are confident of prosecution but seriously, why shouldn't they try in this case!

You could look at civil action, the burden of proof is much lower so you would likely be able to win damages. Whether you would ever see a penny from these fuckers is questionable but you could find out what the criminal consequences are if they fail to comply with a court order. eg. win a civil case, then when they don;t pay etc.. would this be a criminal matter.....?

I got assulted some time back, bruises and cuts heal and I decided not to pursue it because of the time and stress involved so I understand this must be frustrating. I really hope those scumbags pay!

I hate these kind of bullys, they should be beaten up, badly!


----------



## veldtmeyer (Jan 19, 2006)

I tripped over this thread whilst browsing the forums.

I don't want to sound trite as I don't know Rob personally, but I hope that Rob's son is ok and the dust is beginning to settle on this horrible incident.

On the prosecution point the test is "a realistic prospect of conviction" which requires that there is sufficient evidence to satisfy a jury or bench of magistrates on a balance of probabilities (50.1%) if that is met then the CPS will take the case forward even though that test is lower than "beyond reasonable doubt".

Where a case hinges on the ID of the scroats from an eyewitness the Courts are very wary and there are decided cases which make it clear that even a very confident witness can be mistaken when picking someone out. In this case (not knowing the details) it seems that without the forensic evidence linking the scroats to the bottle the Court would not be happy to rely on the ID evidence alone.

I have no doubt that CPS have looked at this case with a view to prosecuting those responsible. They, like all of us, want to see violent thugs banged up, but they are bound only to prosecute where there is sufficient evidence.

That said I do subscribe to the views of others that a good battering would do these scumbags no harm at all.

Veldtmeyer


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks Veldtmeyer. We have to go back to hospital in January, but apart from that physically he is fine but still nervous of going out on his own - so we're getting him counselling. None of the witnesses identified all of them and since Chris was on the floor trying to protect his head from being kicked in, he didn't really get a good look at them - but he did recognise a couple of them in MacDonalds and the Detective confirmed it was them.

So, we must move on and hope the counselling helps him in himself


----------

